# Climbing



## MartinX123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello peeps,

This might seem like a strange post but stay with me here...

I started climbing on an indoor wall last year & really enjoy it. My problem is its not something you can do alone. Well you could but that would be dangerous & I dont do danger 

My climbing partner is decidedly flaky & because of this I havent been climbing since November.  I was wondering if there was anyone in my general are who either would like to take up climbing or if there are any beginers out there that want a climbing partner.

I go to High Sports in Alton Hants

I know this is a long shot but I really want to do this as a proper hobby and am on a mission to find someone to join me


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 1, 2010)

My suggestion would be to look on the BMC (British Mountaineering Council) webiste for climbing or mountaineering clubs in your area.
You can find it here:
http://www.thebmc.co.uk/Download.aspx?id=13
Most clubs are friendly and tend to use climbing walls for training. You may also find that it's a great way to progress to outdoor climbing if that appeals to you.
I've just had a quick look at the list and it appears that there is an Alton Mountaineering Club - it's listed in the London & South East section.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> My suggestion would be to look on the BMC (British Mountaineering Council) webiste for climbing or mountaineering clubs in your area.
> You can find it here:
> http://www.thebmc.co.uk/Download.aspx?id=13
> Most clubs are friendly and tend to use climbing walls for training. You may also find that it's a great way to progress to outdoor climbing if that appeals to you.
> ...



Cheers for that.  The indoor wall at alton run a club but its on Monday nights, which as I live near Reading is a pain in the bottom to get to in the evenings. Unfortunatly there is a distinct lack of walls in Berkshire.  I will go & have a look at your suggestion though & see what I can find


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

I've been climbing for a few years now, not very hard, but love it... however spend a lot of time with no-one to climb with because my partner's away a lot. Where in the country do you live? I've never heard of Alton Hants so I guess that's a bad sign....

Have found a lot of partners on the UK climbing website in the past. Nearly every climber I know visits it to a greater or lesser extent. Just place a post titled with where and when you want to climb.

Bouldering walls are also becoming more popular; look out for one opening near you. You can climb on your own, but warm up and be careful not to get too pumped because you don't get the forced recovery time where you'd normally be belaying your partner. 
I find them better than the bouldering wall at your local climbing wall because they usually have a few nice easy circuits.


----------



## am64 (Mar 22, 2010)

i went to the craggy island wall in guildford and it was brilliant and they have a singles climbing night xxx 
I went as an experience with a company who makes the walls because we were putting a design together for what to do with an arts and rec centre that was loosing money and i was proposing a climbing wall a boundering center and an indoor! bit like 'go ape' high level activity walk ....would recommend to anybody ....i am seriously not the fitess of people and at the time i was 1 1/2 stone overwieght but i climbed 5m !!!!! if i can find a pic i'll post xx


----------



## am64 (Mar 22, 2010)

thats me at the top !!
opps didnt load ummmmm


----------



## am64 (Mar 22, 2010)

try again !!!!!?????


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 24, 2010)

I only just checked this thread again cos thought it had gone quiet!  hehe

Graggy Island is nearish to me so I am thinking of going there. I have this really bad shyness thing & I hate going places by myself. Talking to people online and then going with them doesnt phase me at all though. Random I know, its very sad but true.  

I have bookmarked climbing UK but am a bit retiscent (sp?) posting as I am really just a beginner.

I live near Reading Berkshire so thats the kind of area Im looking to climb in, woking, guildford not being too far the other direction either


----------



## am64 (Mar 24, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> I only just checked this thread again cos thought it had gone quiet!  hehe
> 
> Graggy Island is nearish to me so I am thinking of going there. I have this really bad shyness thing & I hate going places by myself. Talking to people online and then going with them doesnt phase me at all though. Random I know, its very sad but true.
> 
> ...



check out their web they were everso friendly but maybe cause we were with the guy who built the wall 
http://craggy-island.com/:D


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,
have you checked out the website of Reading Mountaineering Club?

They look like a friendly bunch and appear to have an indoor climbing schedule with visits to various walls that I assume would be local(ish) to you.

I also note on their website that there is a new wall due to open in Reading in July this year.

May be worth giving them a call.


----------



## MartinX123 (Mar 24, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> Hi,
> have you checked out the website of Reading Mountaineering Club?
> 
> They look like a friendly bunch and appear to have an indoor climbing schedule with visits to various walls that I assume would be local(ish) to you.
> ...



Cheers I will go have a look. I am aware of the Reading wall opening, a lot of people are eagerly waiting for it as its been lacking for a few years.


----------



## am64 (Mar 24, 2010)

a new wall in reading!! theres a small one in amersham swimming pool  but it just stinks of chlorine also ive heard theres a great one in Brunell uni in Uxbridge  but the best i saw who we contact for research was in sheffield 
I try and find a link


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 24, 2010)

re: UKC: Always say you're a beginner. Someone jsut learning to lead, for example, might really value a beginner to climb with... long as you can belay.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 9, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> Hello peeps,
> 
> This might seem like a strange post but stay with me here...
> 
> ...



Still looking for a partner?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 9, 2010)

For those interested in climbing etc, you might like to try Mountains for Active Diabetics (MAD), an informal international group - see http://diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/ There's a Meet in France 11 - 13 June 2010.


----------



## MartinX123 (Apr 12, 2010)

Indeed I am


----------

